# LCD Screen Protectors: DO you use one? Tell the truth!



## Trever1t (May 23, 2012)

Well? Do you use the plastic LCD screen protector or is it off for good, stuffed in a drawer? 
I never thought about it to be honest, mine is still on. I just peeled off the silly screen protector from my cell phone, it's amaizing how clear it is wirthout and made me think about the cameras cheap piece of plastic 

So tell me your preference and any related stories!  


It's a public poll but don't be skeered!


----------



## MK3Brent (May 23, 2012)

Nope. 
Thrown out ages ago. 

Junk likes to get stuck between it and the screen.
Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 23, 2012)

Yes I do. On everything, camera, cell phone, laptop, without fail. I am very strange that way. If I get the tiniest scratch on my screen, it will drive me crazy. My wife insists I have OCD. I think I am just take care of my stuff. Not sure who is most accurate.


----------



## SCraig (May 23, 2012)

Yep.  My cameras came with the snap-on style protectors included and I saw no reason to take them off.  I do occasionally remove them to dust off the LCD but other than that they are on there.

The week I got my D90 I was shooting birds one morning.  Threw my camera up to my eye to grab a shot of a woodpecker and forgot I was smoking a cigarette.  Put the cigarette out on the screen protector and left a big melted area in it.  Had it not been for the protector it would have been my LCD.  Went home, ordered TWO new ones from B&H, and they haven't been off since.  I've also not put another cigarette out on one either 

On another occasion I was shooting a drag race in Phoenix.  Top fuel cars put out a lot of clutch dust, and it is hot.  Looked at my camera the next day and had a bunch of clutch dust welded to the screen protector (and my clothes and my hair and everything else).  Again, better the screen protector than my LCD.  Remember that second one I ordered from B&H above?  It came in handy.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (May 23, 2012)

I use Shott Glass.


----------



## KmH (May 23, 2012)

I just left the plastic one on. If the plastic were to have ever gotten significantly scratched up I would likely have replaced it with another stock plastic screen protector.

There is little in the way of critical things you can look at on that small a screen, so having the plastic in front of it doesn't lose you anything important you would need to look at on it.


----------



## macpro88 (May 23, 2012)

Got one for my 7D, love to protect my investments when I can haha, picked up a real nice Vello one from B&H, actually makes viewing in sunlight a little better.


----------



## bhop (May 23, 2012)

I don't use it when i'm shooting.  I store it with it on.  The LCD is glass, which is pretty resistant to scratching unless you get crazy with your gear.  I like to have a clear view of my screen when i'm chimping...  

The way I see it, digital cameras are pretty much expendable hardware like all modern technology, so even if it does get a couple little scratches, who cares.  The resale value is crap by the time I upgrade anyway.  Now, if it were a camera that was so good that i'd never have to buy another for 20+ years, I'd be more careful with it.


----------



## bravo2376 (May 28, 2012)

I can't even keep a screen protector on my smartphone longer than a week. Looks awful after a day or two.


----------

